
The First Commit of Kubernetes - boddu
https://github.com/boddumanohar/kubernetes-first-commit
======
boddu
Kubernetes was first launched in the repo:
[https://github.com/GoogleCloudPlatform/kubernetes](https://github.com/GoogleCloudPlatform/kubernetes).

It doesn’t use docker as container runtime. And also the pods were also called
`tasks`.

From: [https://github.com/boddumanohar/kubernetes-first-
commit/blob...](https://github.com/boddumanohar/kubernetes-first-
commit/blob/first-commit/api/kubernetes.raml)

``` The Kubernetes API currently manages 3 main resources: tasks,
replicationControllers, and services. Tasks correspond to colocated groups of
[Docker containers]([http://docker.io/](http://docker.io/)) with shared
volumes, as supported by [Google Cloud Platform’s container-vm
images]([https://developers.google.com/compute/docs/containers](https://developers.google.com/compute/docs/containers))
. Singleton tasks can be created directly via the /tasks endpoint. Sets of
tasks may created, maintained, and scaled using replicationControllers.
Services create load-balanced targets for sets of tasks. ```

~~~
crb
First /public/ commit after the scrub. :)

There's an internal repo which goes back a month or so. It turns out Joe Beda
wasn't the first first committer...

